# NZD - long + carry



## money tree (23 December 2005)

going long NZD here, support on daily chart.

positive carry as a kicker.....

previous calls:

EUR long 1650......went to 2150 (+400) in a month

JPY short 1.1925......went to 115.50 (+375) in 3 weeks


----------



## money tree (28 December 2005)

entered 6723, currently 6833 (+110).......got to 6847


----------



## money tree (5 January 2006)

sold 6886 +163

ka-ching


----------



## tech/a (11 January 2006)

Hmm hadnt seen these.

*Damn good trade Tree.*
And as you called it.


----------

